# 200 lbs. of PROTECTION, Mastiff blanket, and Christmas!



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wanted to throw up some pictures from the last few days that I took. They got some Christmas presents, and have been silly these last few days. I've been off from work all last week and this week, so its been nice being able to spend time with my dorks. 

Anyway, PICS!

200 lbs. of guard dogs!










Mastiff blanket! (my girl is always cold, so that's great coverage!)










Mastiff pillow!! (I love me a nice comfy pillow!  )










BIG enjoying his Nylabone! 










And Christmas pictures!





































I hope you enjoyed! 

Adrian


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww that's awesome, we got our boys presents too  I'm loving the pillow and blanket that's awesome.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww great pics Adrian, they look like they had fun and BIG sure looks comfy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww Great to see some pics! Looking good  They seem to enjoy the lovely gifts.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Adrian, but I especially love the one of you and BIG asleep. Too freaking adorable!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha thanks guys!  BIG makes a good pillow!


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay!!! It's Big and Bud! What handsome boys!    I love the picture of Big with his Nylabone! Leo and Nora's looks like that 5 minutes after we give it to them. Their Nylabone is only half a bone now. They keep getting little pieces off it. They love destruction! Lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

What a CREW!! LOL I bet they cost you more in food than my 4 dogs 35lbs and down. LOL I love it, great pics... I noticed only one of you can fit in the bed at a time with both dogs; LOL Look like a couple of calves sittin on your bed. 

Merry Christmas; Happy New Years!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

some big doggies..great pics!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG, I haven't see your babies in what feels like FOREVER!

Awesome pictures! 

Can't wait to see more!


----------

